# Salt as a tonic. Need opinions.



## tony7914 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey there,
First I want to thank you for a very informative forum and lots of good reading! I would like some opinions on using sea salt as a tonic in a freshwater tank. I have read a lot of information both for and against the idea so far as I can tell it helps with things like ich and velvet but some research I have read says it can also irritate and dehydrate a freshwater fish such as an Oscar or an angelfish. I use it according to the directions (1 tablespoon per 5G water) I do once weekly water changes of 25 to 30% and only add enough for what it requires to top off the tank. I test regularly with a liquid test kit and the results are normally 0,0,<20ppm with a ph of 7.6 I keep my temp. at 80F, feed one to two times a day (flake and or pellet mainly no feeders) I use an Emperor 400 and a bubble wall by the way the tank is a 55G (a 75G is in the works) The biggest reason I am asking is because for some reason I can't seem to keep angelfish more than 3 to 4 weeks in this tank but other fish like Cory cats, mollys, and my Plecostamos are thriving. I plan on setting up a 75G for one Oscar and would like some opinions before I do so.
Thanks much!

P.S. I use prime to dechlorinate the tap water I use in my water changes and have the replacement water the same temp as the tank water.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Tony, I'm going to move this to the SA folder to get some angelfish people to help you.

As for my opinion on using salt all the time... I don't. I subscribe to the K.I.S.S. method (Keep It Simple Stupid)

I only use salt if I need to use salt


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Part of my apparently successful strategy for dealing with the "fungus from he11" on the very tips of our severum's long fins has been salt. Probably since the beginning of August, I've been using API aquarium salt in both of our 75g's. I forget the dosage, but it's on the carton... everyone copes fine with it: tetra's, pleco's (sailfin and BN), rainbow fish, and cory's, as well as the cichlids in my sig.

So long term salt is OK as a tonic. Only add salt when you do a water change. Basically, there's no worry of dehydrating fish because (when dosed per the carton) the salt concentration in the water is less than that in the fish, so osmosis keeps the water in your fish... aquarium salt just makes it easier for the fish to cling to their precious electrolytes that want to diffuse out through their gills.

-Ryan


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

any time i see any signs of ich or fungus i treat with aquari-sol. i think its basically diluted salt water, but it has been great. i use it if i see symptoms, otherwise i add when i change water.

also, as far as the angels, i had the same problem. find one you like at a store, watch it in the store for a week or so and if after a week if its still there (not sold and doesnt die) you should be good. angels can be really tough to ge thealthy from stores. this strategy worked great for me after a long spell of bad luck.

best of luck


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree with Hondo.... Get your fish from breeders in your local club.


----------



## tony7914 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies folks. Out of the 6 angels I got to start with I have only one left and so far he looks to be doing fine, fins are straight out where they should be and he/she is very active and eating well. Keeping my fingers crossed for now and going to ask around for a local breeder.


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

Look around for information on any local fish clubs and see if they have auctions. Just went to one a couple weeks ago in Detroit, MI and there were over a hundred angels auctioned off - some small, but many larger breeding size angels. These fish went for less than wholesale prices. Just a thought - also a way to learn who the breeders are in the area...


----------



## tony7914 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The OCA extravaganza is coming up this nov 21-23. Tons of breeders will be there selling fish out of their rooms. The entire hotel becomes a fish store... It's awesome. Watch the vid in my signature


----------

